# Laisser un DD externe branché



## larfran (30 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

est-il déconseillé de laisser un disque dur externe (je n'ai pas de SSD) continuellement branché à l'ordi, ou est-il préférable de le débrancher entre chaque utilisation?

Vos conseils ?

Merci !


----------



## Sly54 (30 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Disque dur avec un interrupteur ? il te suffit de mettre l'interrupteur en position off.
Disque dur qui s'allume automatiquement avec la machine ET pas dédié à Time machine ? Alors je dirais de débrancher le dd et de le ranger jusqu'à la prochaine utilisation.


----------



## larfran (30 Novembre 2019)

Le disque dur n'a pas d'interrupteur. Il contient ma bibliothèque iTunes. J'en ai qui sont alimentés électriquement et d'autres non.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Novembre 2019)

Alors je dirais de débrancher le dd. Sauf quand tu veux écouter la musique.


----------



## larfran (30 Novembre 2019)

Est-ce que ça use prématurément le disque de le laisser toujours allumé ?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Décembre 2019)

larfran a dit:


> Est-ce que ça use prématurément le disque de le laisser toujours allumé ?


Je ne saurais quantifier l'usure… Si le disque se met en veille il ne tournera pas, mais il restera toujours sous tension…


----------



## pouppinou (1 Décembre 2019)

larfran a dit:


> Est-ce que ça use prématurément le disque de le laisser toujours allumé ?



Un peu de logique.
Que cela use, évidemment, comme toute utilisation de quelque chose en général.
Prématurément, non. Sinon dans ce cas comment ferais-tu avec le disque dur de démarrage ?!
En enfonçant les portes ouvertes je dirais que si tu le laisses tout le temps branché il s'usera... normalement.
Ici il s'agit de ta bibliothèque iTunes, et une bibliothèque iTunes peut être utilisée par beaucoup de logiciels (après je ne connais pas ton environnement). Sais-tu d'avance si tu l'utiliseras avant d'allumer ton ordinateur ? Ce n'est pas un clone de ton disque de démarrage, où là effectivement pas besoin de le laisser branché continuellement. Il ne te sers pas régulièrement.

Si je poussais un peu loin ta façon d'appréhender les choses, je dirais qu'à force de brancher et débrancher ton disque dur sans interrupteur tu useras la connectique prématurément. De plus brancher un accessoire sur l'ordinateur alors qu'il est déjà allumé entraine plus ou moins des petites surtensions au niveau de la connectique et "user prématurément" l'accessoire.
C'est comme certaines personnes où le transfo est branché à la prise et branche/débranche leur iPad, iPhone au niveau de l'appareil car moins fatiguant que de se baisser pour brancher/débrancher depuis le transfo.

Enfin c'est ma façon de voir les choses


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Décembre 2019)

@pouppinou Non mais parfois les gens cherchent à faire les choses de façon optimal.
Alors là le mieux encore est de mettre ton DDE dans un carton est d'allé au théatre quand tu veux voir une pièce  divertissante  

Blague à part, les DDE à plateau ont la fâcheuse tendance de crever après 3h d'utilisation "basique" comme après 8-10 ans d'acharnement sous tension intensif.


----------



## cmoala (7 Décembre 2020)

C


pouppinou a dit:


> J'aurai bien aimé voir un merci à ton attention de la part de l'auteur...


En tout cas tu as dissipé mes doutes avec brio concernant cette question, et je t'en remercie.
Big-up pour l 'orthographe mais je me permet une petite rectif ci-dessous je cite :

je dirais que si tu le laisse"s" tout le temps branché = si tu LE laisse = 3ème pers du sing donc pas de "s"

19,5/20 mention très bien !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bernard53 (7 Décembre 2020)

cmoala a dit:


> Big-up pour l 'orthographe mais je me permet*S* une petite rectif ci-dessous je cite :
> 
> je dirais que si tu le laisse"s" tout le temps branché = si tu LE laisse = 3ème pers du sing donc pas de "s"désolé


Désolé, le sujet est : TU donc LAISSES est juste


----------



## LeProf (8 Décembre 2020)

La légende dit que l'arroseur fut arrosé .
Je dis ça, je ne dis rien....c'est juste en passant


----------



## izel mor (8 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, 
Pour persister dans le hors sujet, je me permetS une précision.
Si tu Le laisses = si tu laisses le disque
Qui est ce qui laisse? disait madame Michou : Tu....et non le disque.
Et le verbe s’accorde avec son sujet...du moins c’était avant les Mac M1
Maintenant je ne sais plus


----------



## mokuchley (8 Décembre 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> C'est comme certaines personnes où le transfo est branché à la prise et branche/débranche leur iPad, iPhone au niveau de l'appareil car moins fatiguant que de se baisser pour brancher/débrancher depuis le transfo.


@pouppinou ; penses tu qu'il est preferable de debrancher au niveau du transfo ou de  la prise electrique.
J'utilise tout au long de la journée et de la nuit mes 4 DDE ; deux sont en ethernet, donc, on effectué l'allumage/extinction, au niveau du finder.
Mais, les 2 autres sont en USB,donc je pensai ne jamais les debrancher.

autre question =>

j'ai un DDE qui posssede un hub usb, sur laquelle est branché un autre DDE ; comment doit s'effectuer l'ejection au niveau du finder :
d'abord le DDE qui est sur le hub ou ejecter, en premier lieu, le DDE qui est branché sur le port USB de l'ordinateur


----------



## pouppinou (24 Décembre 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> @pouppinou ; penses tu qu'il est preferable de debrancher au niveau du transfo ou de  la prise electrique.
> J'utilise tout au long de la journée et de la nuit mes 4 DDE ; deux sont en ethernet, donc, on effectué l'allumage/extinction, au niveau du finder.
> Mais, les 2 autres sont en USB,donc je pensai ne jamais les debrancher.
> 
> ...


Salut,
Est-cela ma fait pendu au "con" qui a mis du fil dentaire" dans le fondu savoyarde des Bronzés font du ski 
L'idéal est de t'acheter une multiprise/surtenseur et qui filtre et était tout comme celui-ci par exemple :
https://www.amazon.fr/HOVNEE-Multip...eywords=multiprise+usb&qid=1608839380&sr=8-28
Ou carrément un onduleur :
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07M8SNDTS...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

Perso avec ma configuration j'ai un iMac avec un petit SSD 128Go et un HDD 2T, je travaille sur un SSD X5 externe (Thunderbolt3) toujours branché évidemmet puisque l'iMac démarre directement dessus.
J'ai 2 autres gros hdd externe de 3T et 4T (Storeva 3,5'') avec leur interrupteur propre qui me servent de double back-up. Ils sont donc tout le temps branchés à mon iMac en USB mais toujours éteint sauf quand je veux faire une back-up.
Sinon j'ai 2 autres HDD de 2T de 2,5'' qui sont toujours reliés à mon iMac, pour celui qui ne dispose pas d'un interrupteur lui n'est pas toujours relié uniquement quand j'an ai besoin pour stocker des fichiers temporaires en générale ou que je vais devoir transporter avec moi.
Et pour finir j'ai un second SSD X5 clone de mon disque de travail en secours.
Ce qui fait que tous mes DD restent branchés à mon iMac (sauf celui qui n'a pas d'interrupteur) et quand j'ai besoin d'intervenir sur un DD je l'allume avec son interrupteur propre. Je le laisse toujours allumé mais si j'en ai plus besoin au cours de ma journée alors j'éjecte du bureau et l'était au niveau de son interrupteur propre.
Pour le DD 2T sans boutin interrupteur propre une fois chargé ou déchargé ce que je voulais faire avec je l'éjecte du bureau et le débranche du HUB USB-C (où est aussi connecté mon imprimante) sur lequel je le branche en façade de mon iMac.
Une fois ma journée fini j'éteint mon iMac avec tout ce qui est encore connecté puis je ferme les intéreupeurs de mon DD branché dessus. Et comme j'ai une multiprise parafoudre/ethernet où tout est branché dessus j'appuis avec mon gros orteil sur le bouton de la multiprise pour tout mette hors circuit.
Halalala... les habitudes... ça la vie dure.

Sinon pour branchement alimentation portable et iDevice je débranche toujours au niveau du transfo et jamais au niveau de la connexion de l'appareil. Combien de fois tu peux voir une petite étincelle suivant chez qui tu vas où le système électrique (et même sans d'ailleurs) n'est pas bien isolé. Idem dans la voiture je commence toujours par brancher le câble à l'appareil et ensuite je le branche dans l'allume cigare (et oui j'ai des machines préhistoriques).

Pour l'anecdote, pour recharger mes batteries de tondeuse je faisais le fénéant. Le sabot de charge était toujours branché à la prise, et je rentrais le chargeur dans le sabot de recharger (au lieu d'emboîter le chargeur dans le sabot de recharge et ensuite la brancher au courant), et j'ai constaté à un moment d'une des lames qui venait s'embrancher dans la sabot de recharge (la première lame) était complètement bouffée/crâmée à force de se prendre des grands coups de jus (puisque je le rentrais toujours par la main droite donc un peu de biais).


----------

